# Searching for a light-weight-carbon-fibre-tripod-without-center-column?



## ZoeEnPhos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello Forum Readers   [/size][/color]!
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]May I ask you for some advice and help to find a light-weight carbon fibre tripod without a center column.
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]So I simply wonder if someone might have a pleasant and a satisfied experience by using for you a good working tripod in your practical photographing from a "light-weight-carbon-fibre-tripod-without-center-column"?
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]Looking for the Sirui TX-models, but the problem with this model is, that I do not wish to have center-column and Sirui has centre column!
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]I already have a heavier one Gitzo GT3541 XLS (that has no centre-column) but wish to have lighter tripod that is more easier to carry outdoors, for mainly very low-macro-levels-photography (wild flowers often quite tiny and low and small in size). (Therefore I do not wish to have any kind of center-column!)
[/size][/color]I already have the RRS BH-40 ball head.
[/size][/color]And I also have their TFA-01 tablepod´with the very small ballhead BH-25, but the "problem" with this tablepod is that it mainly works when the three legs are fully splayed. so it will be sometimes TOO low.
[/size][/color]( I had tested to put a tilthead on the BH-25 and a side-kick but that makes it a bit heavy with a 5DMK3 and sometimes I use a long lens so the rig has total weight about 4kg. The BH-25 is said good for 4kg load.
[/size][/color]But - maybe a tripod would be the best solution but which one?
[/size][/color]I also have looked at a low-sized monopod but the lowest is about 38cm that is too high for coming low enough in order to get the right level for low growing flowers and plants.
[/size][/color]
[/size][/color]Anyhow maybe someone of you have already done a thoroughly research among tripods and can maybe leave me some advice or suggestion as being a decent alternative to an "light-weight-carbon-fibre-tripod-without-center-column"?
[/size][/color]Looking forward to your advice!
[/size][/color]
[/color][/size]Zoe[/size][/size]Please note that I am not living in USA so some tripods could be hard to find on European market that is easy to purchase in USA!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2013)

RRS' TQC-14 is quite light, and the center column can be removed.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Jun 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RRS' TQC-14 is quite light, and the center column can be removed.



Big thank to you Neuro! Yes RRS is valid choice and the quality is one of the best found on market - even when looking into the smallest details! I will check out RRS' TQC-14!
There is at least one net-retailer selling RRS equipment in Europe! THANKS!
/C


----------



## tron (Jun 7, 2013)

http://photoproshop.com/

Check the Magica M-Series 

There are many combinations with Gitzo tripods (modified to have no center column) with Markins Ballheads.
You can get the 2-series for lighter combinations.

Here is just one of the many combinations:

https://www.ppsna.com/product_info.php/cPath/65_136/products_id/1215

P.S I do not know if you will like the price though...


----------



## tron (Jun 7, 2013)

I just saw that you are in Europe.

In that case the European link for the same series is:

https://www.photoproshop.com/index.php/cPath/135

I have not used one. Instead I made my own combination by getting a (now discontinued) Gitzo Systematic 3541LS with a Markins M20 head (now Q20).

The tripod weighs 1.7Kg and the head less than 600gr.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 7, 2013)

Manfroto 190CX3.

This is a carbon fibre tripod with 3 section legs. It is very solid. To remove the center column, you unhook the bottom 2 inches of the column, remove the column, and then mount that last section into the hole you pulled the column out of. Weight is 40 ounces (1.15Kg) and it is LOW! (Top is about 3 inches, or 8 cm, above ground level at lowest position)


----------



## iMagic (Jun 7, 2013)

My sirui came with long and short centre column. Shot is really short


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Jun 9, 2013)

tron said:


> I just saw that you are in Europe.
> 
> In that case the European link for the same series is:
> 
> ...



Hi tron! Thank you very much for sharing this for me the unknown "Check the Magica M-Series"! And thank you for even finding a European link for me! Much appreciated! Wish you Tron a nice weekend!/ Charl


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Jun 9, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> Gitzo GT1542T -- the center column can be removed.



Thank sir for your advice! I really need a light rigid tripod to be with me on a longer backpack on a hike into the wilderness of the Swedish fells up north! Thanks a lots for the information! /All the Best wishes for you sir! /Charl


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (Jun 9, 2013)

iMagic said:


> My sirui came with long and short centre column. Shot is really short



Thank you about your advice to looking into the Sirui tripods! The Sirui has recently being sold even in the Sweden from this year! What tripod from Sirui do you use sir? What is the exact type or model and are you happy with the functions=? Thank you in advance! Wish you a lovely weekend and Sunday! // All the Best! ///Charl


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 11, 2013)

Apart from the RRS and Manfrotto offerings, you could look at some of the models offered by 3leggedthing.com .

Fwiw, I use a Manfrotto 055CX3 Pro. It has a centre column but the centre column can rotate through 90 degrees so that it's parallel with the ground. This allows the tripod to place the ballhead clamp anywhere between 75 mm and about 1900 mm above the ground. I use a BH55 on this tripod.


----------

